# is $50/hr enough?



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello I wanted to put two of our trucks to plow our city streets. They will pay 50 per hour per truck. I think before they went by the size of the plow and condition of both the truck and the plow. At least thats what I heard. Now it doesn't seem to be fair that some one with a 1990, s truck with a 7'6" plow gets paid the same than a 2011 3500hd duramax with a 9'6" mvp3. My main question is this will be my first year doing it.. and I was wondering if that 50/hr is worth it?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

jimtz23;1845753 said:


> Hello I wanted to put two of our trucks to plow our city streets. They will pay 50 per hour per truck. I think before they went by the size of the plow and condition of both the truck and the plow. At least thats what I heard. Now it doesn't seem to be fair that some one with a 1990, s truck with a 7'6" plow gets paid the same than a 2011 3500hd duramax with a 9'6" mvp3. My main question is this will be my first year doing it.. and I was wondering if that 50/hr is worth it?


I know its different my I plow commerical lots for a company and I get way more than that.


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Do you get paid by the hour or by the job?


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

jimtz23;1845762 said:


> Do you get paid by the hour or by the job?


hourly...........


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

jimtz23;1845753 said:


> Hello I wanted to put two of our trucks to plow our city streets. They will pay 50 per hour per truck. I think before they went by the size of the plow and condition of both the truck and the plow. At least thats what I heard. Now it doesn't seem to be fair that some one with a 1990, s truck with a 7'6" plow gets paid the same than a 2011 3500hd duramax with a 9'6" mvp3. My main question is this will be my first year doing it.. and I was wondering if that 50/hr is worth it?


Is that plowing for Tovar? I know they handle some of the streets there.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldn't plow for that. Especially doing city streets with all of the potholes to deal with. What kind of truck and plow do you have? And by the way, Tovar pays pretty well for a good sized plow and v-box.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems low..


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Probably ten or so years ago i did a detailed computation of what the hourly charge would have to be for a pick up truck to do basic plowing. It included the cost of the equipment over a five year period, fuel, insurance, repairs, labor, and profit. Came up to about $225 per hour i think. Sounds high, but it's really not. Everyone is different, of course.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't speak for anyone but myself, but if I ran trucks for that, I'd be losing money. 50/hr doesn't even cover the truck costs, let alone overhead.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Another thing you want to look at is your insurance.

Well it cover you plowing public roads?
Does the town cover your insurance while plowing their roads?

that's a big one because if you don't fall under the towns and your insurance well not cover you anything that happens, is on you personally !


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

I dont know who tovar is. Im in rockford il. And I have two trucks one is a 2011 Chevrolet 3500hd duramax with a brand new 9'6" V plow getting installed the 27th of this month. And the other one is a 2008 Chevrolet 2500hd gasoline with a brand new B plow 8'6" getting installed the 27th as well


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

To me it just doenst seem to ad up. I did the math and I would be getting like 25 pr bour not counting trucks maintenance. Or plow maintenance. Also the insurance he will provide. I have my own but he would provide the coverage. I also have my own private lots wich leave me a better profit. Just wanted to know what you tought if it was worth it or not?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Our county pays 105 an hour for a pick up

I sub and make a whole lot more than 50 an hour. 

But it depends on how much snow and how much you go out as well. We generally have 5-10 snow events plus Ice events


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

We go out 20+ times here for commercial, and going rate here is 55-75. County here doesn't sub anything out.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$50/hour wouldn't get me outta bed. And especially on city streets. Like HarleyJeff said, the streets will POUND your truck in a short time.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

jimtz23;1845753 said:


> Hello I wanted to put two of our trucks to plow our city streets. They will pay 50 per hour per truck. I think before they went by the size of the plow and condition of both the truck and the plow. At least thats what I heard. Now it doesn't seem to be fair that some one with a 1990, s truck with a 7'6" plow gets paid the same than a 2011 3500hd duramax with a 9'6" mvp3. My main question is this will be my first year doing it.. and I was wondering if that 50/hr is worth it?


even if they were supplying fuel , meals , motel room , woman ,beer . no.

min. penndot rate here is $145. DANG! old rammy up yer gazzoo wasn't kidding when he said ,
"You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before."

Rahm Emanuel 
VOTE DEMOCRAT !


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Sawboy;1845969 said:


> $50/hour wouldn't get me outta bed. And especially on city streets. Like HarleyJeff said, the streets will POUND your truck in a short time.


 . 50 hr. is like hitting the jackpot to certain members here .


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Who carries the insurance?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

yep i wouldn't even start my truck op or clean the snow off my truck for that. Such a nice truck and plow are gonna get beaten up by the city streets...


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

im not in the residential business of driveways , but im willing to bet I could do 10 in an hour for atleast 750 .


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

So you charge 75.00 an hour for an average driveway in your region? I've been seeing you throwing numbers around all over this forum like you're some sort of "super-plower" that makes far more money than anybody else. Personally, I think you're full of **** and just a troll.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1846052 said:


> So you charge 75.00 an hour for an average driveway in your region? I've been seeing you throwing numbers around all over this forum like you're some sort of "super-plower" that makes far more money than anybody else. Personally, I think you're full of **** and just a troll.


dont matter what you think there jr. keep up the hard work . lol


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

guys, back on topic please and refrain from the name calling and disrupting the thread

thanks :waving:


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You are right Sir. I apologize.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Harleyjeff;1846093 said:


> You are right Sir. I apologize.


thank you, I appreciate it Thumbs Up


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

A buddy of mine started plowing streets last year and he doesn't have a trip edge and he hit a raised manhole and it flew up a little and cracked his plow bad. Just to give a idea how rough streets can be.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

NO TRIP EDGE ? was he wearing a helmet , mouthpiece and pads ?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Citytow;1846108 said:


> NO TRIP EDGE ? was he wearing a helmet , mouthpiece and pads ?


Nope, just piercings all over his face


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

jimtz23;1845753 said:


> Hello I wanted to put two of our trucks to plow our city streets. They will pay 50 per hour per truck. I think before they went by the size of the plow and condition of both the truck and the plow. At least thats what I heard. Now it doesn't seem to be fair that some one with a 1990, s truck with a 7'6" plow gets paid the same than a 2011 3500hd duramax with a 9'6" mvp3. My main question is this will be my first year doing it.. and I was wondering if that 50/hr is worth it?


If you enjoy getting out of bed in the middle of the night to make about $5 an hour then $50 an hour, with your own truck, is perfect. I'm guessing you are subbing for Tovar or Snow systems ? If so run, don't walk, i mean RUN from that job. If you even get paid at all it wont cover the repair costs on your truck. I'm just east of you and i make almost double that. Typical rates for a sub in N. IL are $70 on the low end to $95+.

:side note:
Some one mentioned streets, a 3500 will be destroyed before the end of the season doing roads. You need a bigger truck for that.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've had no problem with Tovar at all. Payment was almost always on time (which I found surprising for such a large company), and plenty of hours.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1846143 said:


> I've had no problem with Tovar at all. Payment was almost always on time (which I found surprising for such a large company), and plenty of hours.


I've also heard that they give plenty of hours


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Harleyjeff;1846052 said:


> So you charge 75.00 an hour for an average driveway in your region? I've been seeing you throwing numbers around all over this forum like you're some sort of "super-plower" that makes far more money than anybody else. Personally, I think you're full of **** and just a troll.


X a million and 1!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

To me $50 an hour seems low. I had to take an entire class on how to price machinery per hour and how much it costs just sitting there in my time at Wentworth, and if I did all the stuff we were taught in class I feel that $50 is low. Maybe you should look at being a sub for another company doing parking lots since they might pay better and probably less chance of killing your truck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

gc3;1846148 said:


> I've also heard that they give plenty of hours


Yes. Can't tell you how many 16 hours days/nights I've had with them in the past.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

My buddy would sub with us till we were done and then go do his other plowing for Tovar. Personally I don't know how Tovar would let that slide by being secondary. If that was me I would want that person doing my plowing first not 5,8, or more hours later.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Because they have enough of their own equipment, employees, and subs that if you let them know that you need a flexible schedule up front they'll work with you. They're pretty good about that. I do understand your point of view as well though. I would want his allegiance to lie with me first and foremost.


----------



## Daddyworbucks (Oct 11, 2014)

just say no!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

It only takes 4 driveways/hr at $25 a pop to double your pay...


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Now THIS ^^^ makes perfect sense. Assuming of course you could pick up those driveways on your own and work for yourself.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Very simple answer to your question is $50 an Hour Enough........No


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

25 driveway ? where the hell are you at ? I cant get lunch for 25.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Citytow;1846434 said:


> 25 driveway ? where the hell are you at ? I cant get lunch for 25.


Maybe start Jenny Craig? Weight watchers? Just a thought.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

dieselss;1846450 said:


> Maybe start Jenny Craig? Weight watchers? Just a thought.


Hahahahah!

Ouch......


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like you have a couple nice trucks and plows. Will you have a set route to do or is it just a free for all. It would be nice to know the streets you are plowing to see if your trucks can handle the abuse, other than that I would consider doing work like that if I didn't have any other snow work to do and if they paid up. But with that said I would want atleast $75a hour minimal. I average around $90+hr plowing for myself. I don't know your fuel costs but It would be painfull if that came out of your $50 a hour.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Citytow;1846434 said:


> 25 driveway ? where the hell are you at ? I cant get lunch for 25.


There we go with those smart-assed, holier than thou comments. You must bill about 300.00 per hour the way you talk. None of us are even on your level, you're just too good for us.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Call me a lowballer, but I will take a $25 driveway anyday. I have about 40 driveways $25-35 that we can do each driveway in about 5-15minutes each, good money to us here. Especially after we get done with our commercial route, driveways are good money.


----------



## jimtz23 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well thanks alot for all of the replys. I know its low. Just wanted to know what would be a fair rate. As far as the trucks they can handle that the city only hires trucks for small streets.. I am looking at an other company. I will see what their rayes are. I do have 10 lots and 23 driveways. Im just looking for more work grow my business this is my 2nd year plowing and im only 21. I started with a 2005 Chevrolet silverado 1500 and a 7'6" western. I got new equipment this year and I want to put it to work or else what good is it if its just going to sit all winter. I already subed out my skid steer for 90 an hour that price is a little better than a truck. I know I still would have to haul it to the site of the plowing but 90 is better than 50. Or else it will just sit all winter. As far as driveways I know I can get a few more. But a few years ago I used to work for a company and they would be getting arround 120-150 an hour for a truck.


----------



## 160SR (Oct 1, 2014)

No. Old old rule of thumb: $1.00 per hour for every $1,000 of investment.
60K truck = $60.00 per hour. Then add in what you want to get if its $25.00 an hour divide that by 65% because the gov. takes 35 %.
$25 / .65 =38.46 + $60 = $ 98.46 
Diesel was $1.19 a gallon when an old timer told me this so adjust accordingly.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

this is a good read . very entertaining . . they're out like rodents with a few inches down sure but rarely will you see these guys over a foot or more . they're home licking their wounds .reminds me of the dollar store. they give it away .


----------

